# Anyone looking for a monster (motor) for the new year?



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw this beast on Ebay and seriously considered it for a second, then reality came back and reminded me that it is NOT what the Inhaler needs now or in the future. So, I decided to see if anyone around here planning to go very fast or very slow (crawling over rocks or something) was interested.

It appears to be a triple brush ring, 13" (listed as 14?), of the type Berube likes to use to make dragbikes go 7.6s @ almost 180mph. 

Come on you know you want it!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I saw this beast on Ebay and seriously considered it for a second, then reality came back and reminded me that it is NOT what the Inhaler needs now or in the future. So, I decided to see if anyone around here planning to go very fast or very slow (crawling over rocks or something) was interested.
> 
> It appears to be a triple brush ring, 13" (listed as 14?), of the type Berube likes to use to make dragbikes go 7.6s @ almost 180mph.


Yep, that looks like the old Prestolite MQA-4001 motor, with a crappy paint job. Is in excellent shape from what I see. I think I remember (it's only been 3 decades) it has 47 slots and bars. Decent motor design. 12 brush long comm. 13.25 inch diameter frame. $125 ????? Probably more copper in there than that


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

major said:


> ... $125 ????? Probably more copper in there than that


They're a fair company to deal with. They always start their auctions low like that, and will actually sell for whatever it brings. Thanks to my big mouth (posting it here) there will probably be a bidding war for it now!


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Todd, Major,

The 12 inch he also has looks pretty good as well, the end bells of either motor should make attaching to an adapter plate easy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DC-Motor-277018...233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0cedf6c9

I wish I had seen these befre I bought that GE 13. I had to spend a lot of time machineing on the bells and frame to get them nice looking and paintable.

Of course the freight will kill you unless you go pick it up.

Major, how do you remember all of those different motors. It just freaks me out how you do that.

Good New Year to you all,
Jim


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Jimdear2 said:


> ...Of course the freight will kill you unless you go pick it up...


They band them to a pallet and ship them by R&L Carriers. Unless it's going across the country, it's not that bad. My 11" only cost around $160 to Ohio. A part of that may or may not have been because R&L is based near Columbus, but it was less than half the price of UPS Freight.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah feight usually isn't too bad if it's packaged right. Sticking something in a box and strapping it to a pallet, so long as it's not too heavy (more than a few hundred pounds) or too big , can generally be shipped from one coast to the other for under 200 bucks, so long as you have access to a loading dock. Shipping something like that for a normal home delivery, using standard UPS or fedex, would cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

jeremyjs said:


> ...so long as you have access to a loading dock. Shipping something like that for a normal home delivery, using standard UPS or fedex, would cost an arm and a leg.


They shipped to my (apartment) home for the price I stated. The driver unloaded it via a lift-gate truck, and put it in my garage with a pallet jack.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

So, who bought it? I bid for the fun of it but stopped far short of what it's worth because I don't really need it...  I went to $225 just to see how far the other bidder was willing to go, but they got it for $227.50. Great deal for that beast of a motor. The shipping quote I had to my garage (with liftgate service) was $146.44 Make sure you get a good quote if you bought it and congrats!


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> So, who bought it? I bid for the fun of it but stopped far short of what it's worth because I don't really need it...  I went to $225 just to see how far the other bidder was willing to go, but they got it for $227.50. Great deal for that beast of a motor. The shipping quote I had to my garage (with liftgate service) was $146.44 Make sure you get a good quote if you bought it and congrats!


Todd,

We also owe double congrat's to the person who bought the 12 inch the same seller had for 

$162.50

If they are one of ours, I hope they know they got quite a deal

Darn, where were these motors when I bought mine. 

Jim


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Jimdear2 said:


> ...Darn, where were these motors when I bought mine...


If you're looking for a good deal on a used forklift motor you have to keep an eye on that seller - they have a lot of great deals. I'm really happy with my 11" I bought from them, just greedy! 

In retrospect, I'm actually glad someone outbid me. I "needed" that motor like I need another hole in my head!  If it was someone here I wish they would have told me because I wouldn't have bid at all, and saved them a hundred bucks.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Of course the freight will kill you unless you go pick it up.
> 
> Jim


I would have thought trying to pick it up would kill you!



Well, it wasn't me. Two 7", one 9", one 11" and one 12" is enough for now.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> ...Two 7", one 9", one 11" and one 12" is enough for now.


That's not the American spirit. On this side of the pond enough never seems to be enough...


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> That's not the American spirit. On this side of the pond enough never seems to be enough...


Yes, but compared to how many EVs I have...


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> I would have thought trying to pick it up would kill you!


"I don't care who you are that's funny right there."

ROTFLOL (perhaps, Laying On The Floor Crying Out Loud)


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> I would have thought trying to pick it up would kill you!


Woody,



Jim


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

227$ for that monstermotor...crazy

it is worth 15-20x of that


----------

